# Grading with sidewalk in the way



## ArnoldBlue (Mar 12, 2020)

We're getting ready to improve the landscaping in front of our house, but want to deal with some grading issues at the same time. The trouble is, the distance from the house to the sidewalk is 26 feet, but the sidewalk is only 8 inches lower than the top of the foundation (where the siding starts) on the house. I understand the dirt should start at 6 inches below the top of the foundation, but that leaves only 2 inches to slope down over 26 feet. Are there any other creative solutions out there, or is the only "right" option to redo the sidewalk too? (And even so, how would I lower the sidewalk yet still have it meet the driveway?)

Sorry, really old, poor picture because I didn't think to take one earlier today, but gives an idea of the layout:


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

We shoot for 1/4" slope for every foot of run, or 1" per 8'. In extenuating circumstances you can stretch that out to 1/8" per foot or 1" drop per 16' run. In your situation I would make sure the biggest slope happens around the foundation and then tapers out near the sidewalk. If that area is being landscaped the water is not a bad thing at all. It's excessive water that messes things up and you seem ok in that regard (no downspouts, etc).


----------

